# British or Scottish



## JulienGG (Mar 1, 2021)

Is that British Shorthair or Scottish Straight?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like a British shorthair to me. He/she is SO SO adorable! Where did you get him/her?


----------



## JulienGG (Mar 1, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> Looks like a British shorthair to me. He/she is SO SO adorable! Where did you get him/her?


Thank you very much. She is from Turkey


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. She is just so cute! Did she come from a breeder? She's definitely a purebred, I'm thinking British shorthair. To produce a litter of Scottish folds, breeders breed British shorthairs and Scottish folds together. Therefore some of the kittens have straight ears. Breeders have to do this, because breeding two Scottish folds together is illegal, and very unhealthy, and painful.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

What's her name?


----------



## JulienGG (Mar 1, 2021)

I haven't determined yet. So open the suggestions


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

maybe Bella, ginger, lucy, Jenna?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

She's a very cute cat!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

JulienGG said:


> I haven't determined yet. So open the suggestions


Lilac for a name? I think that's her color.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Here's a link to an article that might help: British Shorthair Or Scottish Fold? | My British Shorthair. Here's another article: Scottish Straight Breed. Here's yet another link: British Shorthair Breed. I just can't get over how cute she is! Did she come from a breeder? Might I ask.


----------



## JulienGG (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes she is from breeder. Thanks for your help


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. Did they give you her papers? And, you're welcome!


----------



## JulienGG (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes. Sure i have papers but i wanna be sure


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. I totally understand. People who buy from breeders need to be 100% they got what they paid for. Do the papers say she's a British shorthair? Or a Scottish straight?


----------



## JulienGG (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes because of that. She is a British shorthair at the papers.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Okay. That just increases the chance that she is a British shorthair. I think she is. Did you happen to see her parents? 

My grandmother bought a "Ragdoll" kitten from a "breeder". She found him on a site called, Kittygo. Since he doesn't look like a ragdoll, and the breeder doesn't have a website, I don't think he's actually pure. If the cattery has a website, or at least a social media account. They are most likely legit. If the breeder is a backyard breeder, you DO NOT want to buy from them. Backyard breeders don't usually have a website.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little girl! What a cutie!

Does the cattery you purchased her from in Turkey also breed Scottish Folds? I ask because we just recently brought home two Brits from a breeder in the U.S. who _does_ breed both BSH and Scottish Fold cats. Although they have their British Shorthair stud cats mate with queens of both breeds, they separate their business with two different websites and business names. They do sell straight-eared Folds, but they identify them as such. I think in general that straight-eared Folds look more like American Shorthairs than British Shorthairs - a little rounder eyes, and a more open face. Your girl looks like a BSH to me.

Just for fun, here are our two: Shelby and McLaren (’Mickey’), six months old exactly. Mickey on the left looks like his father, Shelby on the right looks more like her mother.

Fran


----------

